# Ipod Suggestion



## falvesri (Oct 31, 2006)

Why don't you build an ipod with wireless system and then create a partenership with youtube.com
then you could see loads of videos without using your memory.


----------



## fryke (Oct 31, 2006)

And make no money at all with it.  Or what is it you're really suggesting? Do you mean bandwidth instead of memory? That probably is paid for by the people paying for videos on iTMS. Same for the memory the files take up on their servers. After all, they're _selling_ them.

A wireless iPod doesn't seem to fit Apple's plan. They want iTunes to be your one-stop central for media - the iPod only being a client to that, not the other way 'round. I'm interested how that would change with an iPhone, though, where there's certainly interest to get media directly over the air...


----------



## falvesri (Nov 2, 2006)

the suggestion is to please to the client. 
no bandwith.
like psp with wireless system. and make an agreement with a video resource website.
if the itunes connect to the youtube (for exemple), the users will use much more the itunes.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 2, 2006)

How am I supposed to see YouTube videos on my iPod, unless I'm standing in my house within wireless range of my computer?  How do I view YouTube videos wirelessly on my iPod, say, when I'm outside somewhere that doesn't have blanket wireless coverage (like MOST places in the United States)?

Why would we want to bring YouTube videos to the iTunes Store when YouTube's website is just as easy to use?  And if I have to be standing in my house or within wireless range of my computer to view videos, what point is there to that?  I might as well view them on my computer or the TV.

I just don't see the point in having an iPod with wireless streaming capabilities, since I cannot see a situation in which streaming video to the iPod would be desireable.


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 2, 2006)

Gotta be Herve? 

This post just makes no sense or even _cents!_  As if anyone here could make this possible unless they were high-up in Apple, and even still it makes no sense.  I guess the original poster is saying this because of the Zune's wireless capabilities?  ABout the only place you would want to use wireless on such a device is if you're streaming from your future iTV or something similiar, but for that you could just watch it on a much larger display.  Who would want watch streaming media at home on a tiny screen?  Bah...


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Nov 2, 2006)

two very negative posts, there, you two.  

think different!

plus most cities are at least 30% saturated with wifi in the centres now, if you think 30ft from the nearest coffee shop.  i don't many people are that far away from a starbucks when wandering around town.  or even if it's just to watch something different while drinking your coffee.


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 2, 2006)

It could be a selling point, but:
1. Microsoft did it
2. Cost
3. Battery life
4. Usability

If Apple can address all of the above problems, it might work. I just don't see any reason to change the already successful iPod that dramatically.. yet.


----------



## falvesri (Nov 3, 2006)

Lt Major Burns had seen my point, most of the countrys has free wireless centres. it would be just another option for ipod.
films on anywhere. like you show music to your friends. imagine if you can see any movie clip you wanna. of course you would be limited, you had to stay near the wireless center. but in that way you don't need to large internal memory. i would be buffering.


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 3, 2006)

I see your point, but memory is increasingly getting cheaper, and Apple could save money and achieve a similar effect by creating better iPod-able movies from sites like YouTube. It'd probably be cheaper to put a beefier hard drive in than wireless. Plus, it'd be pretty hard to make such a feature easy enough to use the be "Apple".


----------

